
Show HN: We got tired of maintaining e-scooters ourselves, so we created this - electricnow
http://www.garagescooters.com
======
electricnow
Hello everyone, Most electric scooters we’ve seen don't seem to be
repair/maintenance friendly, so for those who aren't handy or have the tools
necessary, it can feel pretty impossible to DIY it yourself: We fall in this
camp. When we tend to try and fix things ourselves, we have a history of
either breaking or making things worse, so we prefer having someone more
professional to handle it. However, it seems that since electric scooters are
relatively new, there seems to be a lack of repair shops for them.

Are you worried about having to maintain/repair the electric scooters
yourselves? Garage is pioneering a monthly subscription for electric scooter
maintenance.

------
greatNespresso
Really cool idea, love it

~~~
electricnow
Thank you sir

